# California Framing or NOT California Framing - that's the question



## dfdcad (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello,

I am a home designer located in California with a simple question hopefully. Is the term and practice of "California Frameover" used only in California or is it used nationwide (I hear the chuckles already ? If it does differ from state-to-state, what is an acceptable, more generally used phrase in other states. Your help in answering this great mystery for me will be greatly appreciated - Thanks! - Dave


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

We use California Over Stack on the roof out here:clap:
We also use California Corners in our walls out here:clap:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

i have always it called a california valley
or california overlay
and no its used all over.
its a fast and easy way to build valleys


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

You'll get a dozen different terms. I call it an over frame. I would understand if you had a leader pointing and said layover or frameover.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

How about California garage door? These are the ones that swing up outward.


----------



## dfdcad (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Kent, I think I'll go with "frameover".

Dave


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't forget Caifornia Closets


----------

